# How many times is RIU going to get hacked this week?



## FatMarty (Mar 20, 2012)

Really starting to worry here.

I was thinking of redoing my grow journals; but I probably don't have all the images on my comp still,
and besides what are the odds anyone will view it before it gets deleted again?

There is a thread from the 16th where it says only bitch about the loss of data there, and the thread is closed 4 days ago.
I keep losing posts and pictures: something is wrong here and I would appreciate some assurance that the staff is working on it and will inform us when it is safe to resume normal activity.

It's not okay right now - so please save snide comments for when I got it coming. Thank You.
F.M.


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Mar 20, 2012)

what makes you think riu got hacked...?


----------



## babysas (Mar 20, 2012)

cuz every post was replaced with a link to a anti drug site....
the admins loaded the back up but it was like a month old....
i quit my journal after the first time...
lost so much info...
done


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 20, 2012)

We're sorry that you lost the last 3 weeks of posts. We do a back-up daily, but unfortunately had to go back to Feb 20 to restore the site.

We certainly hope that it will not happen again.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 20, 2012)

rollitup said:


> We're sorry that you lost the last 3 weeks of posts. We do a back-up daily, but unfortunately had to go back to Feb 20 to restore the site.
> 
> We certainly hope that it will not happen again.


If there is a daily backup why did you have to go so far back ?? Just curious.


----------



## F A B (Mar 20, 2012)

babysas said:


> cuz every post was replaced with a link to a anti drug site....
> the admins loaded the back up but it was like a month old....
> i quit my journal after the first time...
> lost so much info...
> done


sorry to hear that
hope u stay


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Mar 20, 2012)

i'm sure there on it, this site is way to cool to leave because of a some technical difficulties.that bieng said, i am sure it would suck if i lost a journal def. dont want to minimize losing your work.


----------



## F A B (Mar 20, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> i'm sure there on it, this site is way to cool to leave because of a some technical difficulties.that bieng said, i am sure it would suck if i lost a journal def. dont want to minimize losing your work.


slestacks cool avatar i loved that show


----------



## ohmy (Mar 20, 2012)

rollitup said:


> We're sorry that you lost the last 3 weeks of posts. We do a back-up daily, but unfortunately had to go back to Feb 20 to restore the site.
> 
> We certainly hope that it will not happen again.


Can you please fix the like button or give us a dush bag button or something to do ....and for the fuck of it can you please unbann Drfever and all the other wise asses that made this place what it is....where the fuck is brick top


----------



## F A B (Mar 20, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Can you please fix the like button or give us a dush bag button or something to do ....and for the fuck of it can you please unbann Drfever and all the other wise asses that made this place what it is....where the fuck is brick top


brickis banned 
i talk to him every day 
thanks for reminding me to go talk to him 
be right back


----------



## ohmy (Mar 20, 2012)

F A B said:


> brickis banned
> i talk to him every day
> thanks for reminding me to go talk to him
> be right back


 Fuck, tell em I said hi And hope he gets unbanned


----------



## F A B (Mar 20, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Fuck, tell em I said hi And hope he gets unbanned


i told him that before u posted it lol
need me to put u in touch with him ?


----------



## ohmy (Mar 20, 2012)

F A B said:


> i told him that before u posted it lol
> need me to put u in touch with him ?


shoot me a pm


----------



## FatMarty (Mar 21, 2012)

rollitup said:


> We're sorry that you lost the last 3 weeks of posts. We do a back-up daily, but unfortunately had to go back to Feb 20 to restore the site.
> 
> We certainly hope that it will not happen again.


Thanks Man.

I have 4 or 5 testers of new strains I would like to journal.
I don't really know anyone here; but I thought those guys in that seed hoarder thread sound pretty cool.
And I like being able to journal even though I am still learning best practices.

So if you just want to delete this thread I don't care.
Respectfully, F.M.


----------



## olylifter420 (Mar 21, 2012)

Any news on the " like " feature?


----------



## F A B (Mar 22, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Any news on the " like " feature?


yep 
i think whoever stoled it liked it more then us


----------



## mrboots (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn, I haven't been on here in a little bit. Sounds like some shit went down. Hope they fix it.


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 24, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> Really starting to worry here.
> 
> I was thinking of redoing my grow journals; but I probably don't have all the images on my comp still,
> and besides what are the odds anyone will view it before it gets deleted again?
> ...



The site got hacked a while ago.
No data was compromised, it was a simple overwrite hack which replaces the info and links on our site with links to a different site.
No data was 'taken' and no personal information was taken. There is nothing to worry about.


You cannot 'keep' losing posts and pictures, the site has been reverted to the last saved state (which was in february).
Therefore about a months worth of data was lost, which is sad but unavoidable.

Every site gets hacked now and then, be happy about it was a very petty hack which only replaced links on the site, no info or data was stolen.


It's been safe to resume normal activity for a while now, there are no issues.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 12, 2012)

Sky is falling....


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 12, 2012)

medikal said:


> removed


I hope you have some substantial 'proof' to back up that claim, otherwise you are spewing copius amounts of bullshit.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 13, 2012)

Go checkout all his posts since he joined. (today)
Sounds to me he's just here to raise hell with everyone.
I think he's like some Ex Tellaban Kadoffee rag-head wannabe or somthin and still has a axe to grind.
I don't care for what he has brought to the forum so far, maybe he knows how to make that drink 
they serve to their guests they make from Marijuana??


----------

